# Wood splitter engine oil



## kstill (Nov 15, 2006)

I have an 8h Briggs on my Brave Splitter, What oil should I run in the winter time? Straight 30W or switch to 10W30? What oil do you prefer?

Kevin


----------



## bama (Nov 15, 2006)

I have an old 8 horse Briggs(1970-71) and I run 5-30 synthetic in it. It gets about -30 degrees(usually when I need to split!), so I need the motor to turn over. Never had any trouble with my motor burning oil, either.


----------



## sawinredneck (Nov 15, 2006)

I usually run a 10w-30, but hardly hit -30 and if it did I wont be out splitting wood!!! But spend the money and buy a decent oil, it's worth it as you (same as I) wont take the time to change it properly, never enough time etc....
Andy


----------



## saxman (Nov 15, 2006)

I have a 8HP Briggs on my Brave splitter also. I use 30W Pennzoil and change it often. I think that will prolong the life of the engine greatly so whenever it begins to look the least bit dirty I change it. A couple of bucks is a good investment IMHO.


----------



## Big Woody (Nov 16, 2006)

Get some mobil 1 10W-30 full synthetic and use it year round.


----------



## ray benson (Nov 18, 2006)

30 wt. or 15/40 in the summer. 10/30 semi-synthetic for the winter. Engine oil is changed at or before 25 hours, hydraulic filter at 50 hours.


----------



## olyman (Nov 18, 2006)

if the engine in question is using no oil--switch it to synthetic--even if the pan is two qts--whats ten bucks????????????--also--starting ease--and--better lubrication---and--no need to change as often---why--because most of the synthetics have better additive packages---


----------



## SWI Don (Nov 23, 2006)

I am doing the same as Big Woody and running 10W-30 Mobil 1 in the splitter. Its a Briggs Intek 18 hp V-twin and in some places I have looked synthetic was the recommended choice.

Don


----------



## NORTHERN NYer (Nov 23, 2006)

I run 10w-30 full synthetic all year round.


----------



## kstill (Nov 23, 2006)

thanks for all the replys, i will probably get some mobil 1 10W-30 full synthetic and use it year round.

Kevin


----------



## SWI Don (Nov 23, 2006)

One of the reasons to use a synthetic in an air cooled engine is that they tend to run warmer than a water cooled engine. The synthetic should take the heat better.

Don


----------

